# Who' s In Charge?



## mojave19 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a Californian wondering what agency in Canada (specifically Quebec) regulates their timeshare industry.  Does anybody here know?

Here's what happened: last spring I won a bid on ebay for a week of a timeshare in Quebec.  Since the HOA was only $348, I got it.  Recently I was sent a bill for the 2007 HOA at $477.  

I think that is too far a jump.  In California, I believe there is a set limited amount allowed for annual increase, and as I recall it is in the lower single digits.  I sure hope such is also true in Canada.

I should add this may have come about through a mistake in communication between the development itself in Canada and the agency that brokered the bid that I responded to.  Or maybe it some sore of bite and switch going on here.


----------



## Spence (Nov 9, 2006)

mojave19 said:
			
		

> I'm a Californian  In California, I believe there is a set limited amount allowed for annual increase, and as I recall it is in the lower single digits.  I sure hope such is also true in Canada.


I'd be interested in seeing this law or statute when you find it.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 10, 2006)

Remember, part of it may also be exchange rate related.

in 2001 US = 1.6 C$
   2002 US = 1.5 C$
   2003 US = 1.35 C$
   2004 US = 1.25 C$
   2005 US = 1.2 C$
   2006 US = 1.10-1.15 C$

Also not knowing which resort it is, difficult for us to comment any feedback.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 10, 2006)

Sound like you own at Club Vacances Magog.  If so, you might want to see the thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32891


----------



## Dave M (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know about Canada, but there aren't many jurisdictions that place a limit on the amount or percentage increase in annual fees. 

In California the limit, unless otherwise restricted by the resort's legal documents, is generally a 20% increase over the prior year's fees. That increase can be effectively increased significantly more if the resort imposes a special assessment, which can be for as much as 5% of the gross budgeted expenses for the resort. The increase can be higher than those limits if the resort obtains approval of a majority of votes (including developer votes) cast at a meeting of the homeowner's association. (California Codes Civil Code Sec. 1366 (b))


----------



## jef (Nov 10, 2006)

As far as I know there are no regulations relating to maintenance fee's. Were the amounts you quoted in Canadian or US Dollars?


----------



## BevL (Nov 11, 2006)

And did you actually check with the resort itself or pay them so that you know for sure what they were, or did you take the information from the brokerage company?  It is very common that sellers give incorrect information (not on purpose necessarily) about what the maintenance fees are.

Bev


----------



## DianeG (Nov 12, 2006)

Club Vacances Magog has taught us that RTU timeshares in Quebec have no more status or protection than a health club membership...


----------

